# Como activar entras digitales y salidas analogas en pic 18f4550



## TECNICO 93 (Feb 6, 2012)

tengo una tarjeta de aquisicion con pic18f4550  y se visualiza en labview pero la falta activar las entradas  digitales y las 2 salidas analogas aqui les dejo el .rar
 con la foto  y el codigo y el diagrama en labview
que las entradas digitales coresponden al  pin rb0,rb1,rb2,rb3.
y las salidas analogas pwm1,pw1 y otra como se tendria que modificar el  diagrama en labview .


----------



## dinoelectro (Feb 24, 2012)

que genial proyecto amigo.. ahora mismo lo voy a revisar para dar mi opinión y recomendaciones... ese PCB es muy estético felicitaciones en que programa lo desenaste?


----------



## Meta (Feb 24, 2012)

Buenísimo.

Haré algo parecido con un PIC16F84A y puerto serie para probar.

Buen trabajo, se merece l foto de la PCB en portada, es bonita la placa.

Un saludo.


----------



## TECNICO 93 (Feb 24, 2012)

buenas  amigo pues esta tarjeta no la realize  la compre lo que pasa que fue un proyecto de final de carrera este amigo abrio un foro la cual empezo  des de cero  hasta que pudo realizar esta tarjeta y ponerla en venta a un precio muy bueno a diferencia ala verdadera daq de ni 
asi que ademas de aprender labview y prenderas programcion de pic pero lo unico que se iso fueron activar las salidas digitales las entradas analogas hasta alli  pero le faltan mas   pero pues nos da una clara  demostracion como hacerlo con hid  tengo codigo de  de como cativar las salidas analogas por medio rs232 emulado pero ps no tiene la misma velocidad , si gustan les puedo pasar toda la informacion los tutos y drives  el codigo  , la direcion del foro pero ps ya tiene un buen rato ya olvidado por el propio creador de esta tarjeta


----------



## dinoelectro (Feb 27, 2012)

gracias tecnico la parte del firmware la he revisado, suguiero para activar las salidas digitales se realicen dos funciones: 


una para enviar un bit que activara cada pin individualmente 
otra para enviar un byte para escribir una palabra completa en el puerto
yo tengo hecho algo parecido pero con CDC, apenas tenga tiempo te paso el proyecto.

la parte de labview no la he podido revisar porque tengo labVIEW 8.5... necesito labview 8.6
seria interesante tambien programar en visual studio ahora que es gratuito y ademas es mucho mas poderoso que labview... 

saludos amigo!


----------



## atricio (Feb 27, 2012)

TECNICO 93 dijo:


> tengo una tarjeta de aquisicion con pic18f4550  y se visualiza en labview pero la falta activar las entradas  digitales y las 2 salidas analogas aqui les dejo el .rar
> con la foto  y el codigo y el diagrama en labview
> que las entradas digitales coresponden al  pin rb0,rb1,rb2,rb3.
> y las salidas analogas pwm1,pw1 y otra como se tendria que modificar el  diagrama en labview .



hola amigo que protocolo pretendes usar para comunicar le micro con la PC, serial, usb ?????


----------



## TECNICO 93 (Feb 28, 2012)

usb con hid solo se tendria que activar las entradas digitales y las 2 salidas analogas  precesarlas en labview para tener  completa esta tarjeta, actualmente ya estoy haciendo practicas con ella un sistema de monitoreo y control de agua y temperatura y funciona muy bien


----------



## atricio (Feb 28, 2012)

aqui en este hilo subi el .vi el que use para hacer algo parecido a lo que tu usaste 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/proyectos-labview-pic-basic-pro-ccs-compiler-serie-paralelo-usb-25601/index4.html


mira si te sirve


----------

